# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Migrant caught hunting with a rifle in park B

## Neo

*A MIGRANT in camouflage gear caught hunting in a park with a rifle told a court it was normal in his home country.*
Pavel Jakes, 52, startled a dog walker who saw him in the undergrowth.


Armed cops seized an air rifle, telescopic sight, silencer and a baton.
Carpenter Jakes, who lives with his dog, said hunting birds was normal in the Czech Republic.
Michael Lee, defending at Manchesters Minshull Street crown court, said: Hunting was his pastime and in that country it is less regulated.
Jakes admitted possessing a firearm and having an offensive weapon.
He got an eight-month suspended jail term and 180 hours of unpaid work.
Sentencing Jakes, Judge Tina Landale said: One can imagine the scene  a man dressed in camouflage clothing and armed with a rifle emerging from the undergrowth in North Manchester in broad daylight.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/131744...ormal-country/


Now if I did the same Id be serving the sentence in the big house along with the other convicts.

----------

BooBoo (11-12-2020),Old Ridge Runner (11-12-2020)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

The morons dont understand an air gun is not a "firearm" but the tyrants so classify it as such.

----------

Bastion (11-12-2020),Big Dummy (11-12-2020),donttread (11-12-2020),Old Ridge Runner (11-12-2020)

----------


## Bastion

> The morons dont understand an air gun is not a "firearm" but the tyrants so classify it as such.


As an avid air gunner, with many high powered airguns; reclassification here in the states is a big concern. As of now air guns themselves are unregulated by the state, and can be shipped to your door as they aren't considered firearms. I fear that with a Biden administration we could see restrictions placed on air rifles. Much like the British 14FPE limit.

----------

Big Dummy (11-12-2020),donttread (11-12-2020),Hillofbeans (11-12-2020),Kris P Bacon (11-12-2020),Neo (11-12-2020),Old Ridge Runner (11-12-2020),Quark (11-12-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> The morons dont understand an air gun is not a "firearm" but the tyrants so classify it as such.


in maryland a bow is also classified as a firearm. as is a slingshot. the lunacy of the communists is strong over there. one MUST attempt to flee their house BEFORE attempting to defend their life there or if they hurt the robber in any way, its a felony manslaughter or felony attempted manslaughter charge that YOU WILL recieve wether you like it or not. if you shut up and stay with the pogrom, youll get 6 months state jail time if youre lucky. if you fight it, five years will be your sentence. meanwhile drunk representatives like metzenbaum are allowed to get dead drunk and kill nurses in the early morning using their expensive vehicles and leave the scene after the accident without rendering any aid what so ever.

----------

Big Dummy (11-12-2020),Daily Bread (11-12-2020),Kris P Bacon (11-12-2020),Old Ridge Runner (11-12-2020)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> in maryland a bow is also classified as a firearm. as is a slingshot. the lunacy of the communists is strong over there. one MUST attempt to flee their house BEFORE attempting to defend their life there or if they hurt the robber in any way, its a felony manslaughter or felony attempted manslaughter charge that YOU WILL recieve wether you like it or not. if you shut up and stay with the pogrom, youll get 6 months state jail time if youre lucky. if you fight it, five years will be your sentence. meanwhile drunk representatives like metzenbaum are allowed to get dead drunk and kill nurses in the early morning using their expensive vehicles and leave the scene after the accident without rendering any aid what so ever.


Damn I am glad I left that state.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> in maryland a bow is also classified as a firearm. as is a slingshot. the lunacy of the communists is strong over there. one MUST attempt to flee their house BEFORE attempting to defend their life there or if they hurt the robber in any way, its a felony manslaughter or felony attempted manslaughter charge that YOU WILL recieve wether you like it or not. if you shut up and stay with the pogrom, youll get 6 months state jail time if youre lucky. if you fight it, five years will be your sentence. meanwhile drunk representatives like metzenbaum are allowed to get dead drunk and kill nurses in the early morning using their expensive vehicles and leave the scene after the accident without rendering any aid what so ever.


IDK but there is this.....






*Dr. Robert Beeman - Beemans.net*<cite class="iUh30 Zu0yb qLRx3b tjvcx" style="color: rgb(32, 33, 36); font-style: normal; font-size: 14px; padding-top: 1px; line-height: 1.3;">www.beemans.net › ...</cite>
<cite class="iUh30 Zu0yb qLRx3b tjvcx" style="font-style: normal; font-size: 14px; padding-top: 1px; line-height: 1.3;"></cite>






Responding to a small *classified* ad in a *gun* magazine, *Robert* obtained ... *couldn't* conceive of paying as much, even more, for an *airgun* as for a *firearm*.

----------


## jirqoadai

> IDK but there is this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dr. Robert Beeman - Beemans.net*
> 
> ...


you think thats bad? do archery. try buying a bow for four thousand dollars. and that just a starter bow with very few bells or whistles. yes, bows have bells and whistles.

----------


## jirqoadai

> Damn I am glad I left that state.


im glad you did so too. i have fond memories of going to Fort Stevens or Fort Totten all decked out as a confederate with my cap and ball carbine. shot a real cork ball hard enough to knock over a can. little bit of cap powder before the ball ( tiny bit like two caps worth ). dont try that now. thats a fire arm.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-12-2020)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> im glad you did so too. i have fond memories of going to Fort Stevens or Fort Totten all decked out as a confederate with my cap and ball carbine. shot a real cork ball hard enough to knock over a can. little bit of cap powder before the ball ( tiny bit like two caps worth ). dont try that now. thats a fire arm.


I worked with a guy that never missed the Gettysburg reenactment.  He just loved watching it.

----------

BooBoo (11-12-2020)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> As an avid air gunner, with many high powered airguns; reclassification here in the states is a big concern. As of now air guns themselves are unregulated by the state, and can be shipped to your door as they aren't considered firearms. I fear that with a Biden administration we could see restrictions placed on air rifles. Much like the British 14FPE limit.


"An avid air gunner", what do you do with them? Kill birds all day?

----------

BooBoo (11-12-2020)

----------


## Bastion

> "An avid air gunner", what do you do with them? Kill birds all day?


Field target competition, plinking, pest control, and fun. Got into it back when the .22LR crunch hit.

----------

Big Dummy (11-12-2020),Frankenvoter (11-12-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> I worked with a guy that never missed the Gettysburg reenactment.  He just loved watching it.


my favorite two were Balls Bluff and Monocacy. Devils Den at GB, Sunken Road at Sharpsburg and the RR Cut at Manassas used to make me cry.

----------

Big Dummy (11-12-2020),Old Ridge Runner (11-12-2020)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> my favorite two were Balls Bluff and Monocacy. Devils Den at GB, Sunken Road at Sharpsburg and the RR Cut at Manassas used to make me cry.


I loved the Manassas one, I had and aunt and uncle who lived there and I would spend the weekend with them when I went to the reenactment.

----------

Big Dummy (11-12-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> I loved the Manassas one, I had and aunt and uncle who lived there and I would spend the weekend with them when I went to the reenactment.


i used to reside in Fuckyourcounty Virginny. ( Yes, its pronounced fuck your county ), and would often visit Henry House. widow henry died from an exploding canonball or grape shot while stitting on her rocker. unlike Mrs. Reed at Chickamagua who was blasted off her porch with spherical case and halfway back through her door.

----------

Big Dummy (11-12-2020),Old Ridge Runner (11-12-2020)

----------


## Quark

> "An avid air gunner", what do you do with them? Kill birds all day?


 Actually, air guns have become so sophisticated that it's possible to kill up to deer size game with them.

----------

Big Dummy (11-12-2020),Frankenvoter (11-12-2020),Old Ridge Runner (11-12-2020)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> Field target competition, plinking, pest control, and fun. Got into back when the .22LR crunch hit.


I'm anti "urge to kill" "sport hunters", I understand the need for population control, pest control, even just target shooting etc and this is coming from someone who is a shooter.

I was on the Army shooting team and placed 3rd one day which awarded me an E.I.C. badge to replace my sharpshooter, I was recruited to be a sniper and all the rest, and so I'm not totally anti hunt or anti gun but I do always needle people finding out exactly where they're at in what they're doing with them, such as that woman that downed the giraffe with a big smile on her face a few years ago, she didnt eat that, she just "got her kill on", probably what this immigrant scumbag was doing, even though it could have been a backwards Kazakhstan Borat type who wanted to eat some Sparrow stew for all I know.

----------

Big Dummy (11-12-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

*Walther MaximaThor* 
 Website: www.umarexusa.com
 Reg Price: $850.00
 Check Price on Amazon:
  The deer you are about to hunt must certainly fear the MaximaThor.  Loaded with a .25 caliber, *1150 FPS* and a capacity to fire 8 rounds,  this weapon is certainly effective. It comes with an adjustable trigger,  11mm dovetail rail, auto safety and a quick-fill adapter. It is priced  like Sam Yang but if you have to choose, this firearm definitely  surpasses the other one.


While waling thru Wally World, spied an Air Rifle with even more FPS...!!! They can and Will KILL...!!

----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-12-2020),Rebel Yell (11-12-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

From the OP : "said hunting birds was normal in the Czech Republic."...!!! Ship his Monkey Azz back to where he bee Normal...!!

----------

Frankenvoter (11-12-2020),Old Ridge Runner (11-12-2020),Rebel Yell (11-12-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> I'm anti "urge to kill" "sport hunters", I understand the need for population control, pest control, even just target shooting etc and this is coming from someone who is a shooter.
> 
> I was on the Army shooting team and placed 3rd one day which awarded me an E.I.C. badge to replace my sharpshooter, I was recruited to be a sniper and all the rest, and so I'm not totally anti hunt or anti gun but I do always needle people finding out exactly where they're at in what they're doing with them, such as that woman that downed the giraffe with a big smile on her face a few years ago, she didnt eat that, she just "got her kill on", probably what this immigrant scumbag was doing, even though it could have been a backwards Kazakhstan Borat type who wanted to eat some Sparrow stew for all I know.


i eat the groundhogs i kill. i use rocks to kill them. its brutal but where ive killed them ( off tree limbs ) you shouldnt use a rifle because the bullet will exit or miss and kill something else. so i use rocks. most of the time it takes about twelve to kill one. before you try to move it, bash its head in good. like flatten it. itll fake its death until you pick it up. then youll need a rabis shot. so go ahead and beat its skull in. its good eating. like a minuture blackbear. boil it, then roast it. bread it before you roast it and sear it well at 450 for fifteen to twenty minutes before cutting back on the temp to 315. cook it well and baste it like you would a turkey.

----------


## Bastion

> I'm anti "urge to kill" "sport hunters", I understand the need for population control, pest control, even just target shooting etc and this is coming from someone who is a shooter.
> 
> I was on the Army shooting team and placed 3rd one day which awarded me an E.I.C. badge to replace my sharpshooter, I was recruited to be a sniper and all the rest, and so I'm not totally anti hunt or anti gun but I do always needle people finding out exactly where they're at in what they're doing with them, such as that woman that downed the giraffe with a big smile on her face a few years ago, she didnt eat that, she just "got her kill on", probably what this immigrant scumbag was doing, even though it could have been a backwards Kazakhstan Borat type who wanted to eat some Sparrow stew for all I know.


I get a lot more shooting in than most folks just because I can do it daily. While ballistically Airguns in general don’t compare with that of firearms; stance, breathing, and follow through are quite consistent. Shooting like anything else is a perishable skill. So rather than not shoot at all due to ammo shortage, or the inability to get to the range, or “neighbors”; a quality air rifle is an excellent way to stay in good form, despite the differences.
As for hunting I typically eat what I kill. And keep in mind modern quality Airguns aren’t the Daisy Red Ryders of years past. I took a nuisance coyote at 35 yards with my Hatsan 135 .30 cal. Dropped in its tracks, and didn’t even quiver. Point being a quality air rifle is more accurate, and powerful than many realize.

When it comes to the giraffe story, if its the same one I’m thinking of; there’s more to the story that the media didn’t cover. That giraffe was earmarked for culling by the wildlife management. It was very aggressive, and the dominant male of the herd. It was old too. It was killing the younger males, for breeding rights with the females, thinning the gene pool through incest. Not a healthy thing for the overall herd. As such it was earmarked for culling, and the management areas sell hunting privileges to cull these animals to foreigners at a premium price, with the proceeds going to their wildlife preservation efforts. And the meat is given to local tribes. It was a win for every party involved except that old giraffe buck.

----------

Frankenvoter (11-12-2020),Old Ridge Runner (11-12-2020)

----------


## Bastion

> *Walther MaximaThor*
> 
> 
>  Website: www.umarexusa.com
>  Reg Price: $850.00
>  Check Price on Amazon:
>   The deer you are about to hunt must certainly fear the MaximaThor.  Loaded with a .25 caliber, *1150 FPS* and a capacity to fire 8 rounds,  this weapon is certainly effective. It comes with an adjustable trigger,  11mm dovetail rail, auto safety and a quick-fill adapter. It is priced  like Sam Yang but if you have to choose, this firearm definitely  surpasses the other one.
> 
> 
> While waling thru Wally World, spied an Air Rifle with even more FPS...!!! They can and Will KILL...!!


Don’t fall for manufacturers claims of FPS. Often times they use alloy pellets, that virtually no one uses due to accuracy, and ft/lbs deficiencies. Often times their numbers are way overinflated. Additionally at the reduced ft/lbs energy air guns deliver accuracy becomes more important than ever before if your coming directly over from powder burners.

----------


## Neo

The big deal was that he was carrying the gun in full view, camo clothes, the lot. Since the Hungerford massacre the British public  has a fear of firearms, quite rightly.... again I say quite rightly. An unarmed public would be at the mercy of a lone gunman (as was the case at Hungerford) 
The armed police swoop heavily over here on any reported firearms legal and illegal. 
Air rifle shooting can be done on your own land, or land designated for air rifle sport. I cannot fire my air rifle 25 ft from any road.

----------

BooBoo (11-12-2020)

----------


## Bastion

> From the OP : "said hunting birds was normal in the Czech Republic."...!!! Ship his Monkey Azz back to where he bee Normal...!!


Eh, something about this story doesn’t add up. Airguns hunting is somewhat popular, and legal in the UK. Perhaps this guy shot something he shouldn’t have, or didn’t have the proper permitting, or was hunting in a prohibited area. The firearms charge suggests that his rifle was oversprung, and producing more than 14 ft/lbs of energy.

----------


## BooBoo

> As for hunting I typically eat what I kill. And keep in mind modern quality Airguns aren’t the Daisy Red Ryders of years past. I took a nuisance coyote at 35 yards with my Hatsan 135 .30 cal. Dropped in its tracks, and didn’t even quiver. *Point being a quality air rifle is more accurate, and powerful than many realize.
> *





> Don’t fall for manufacturers claims of FPS. Often  times they use alloy pellets, that virtually no one uses due to  accuracy, and ft/lbs deficiencies. Often times their numbers are way  overinflated. Additionally at the reduced ft/lbs energy air guns deliver  accuracy becomes more important than ever before if your coming  directly over from powder burners.

----------


## donttread

> *A MIGRANT in camouflage gear caught hunting in a park with a rifle told a court it was normal in his home country.*
> Pavel Jakes, 52, startled a dog walker who saw him in the undergrowth.
> 
> 
> Armed cops seized an air rifle, telescopic sight, silencer and a baton.
> Carpenter Jakes, who lives with his dog, said hunting birds was normal in the Czech Republic.
> Michael Lee, defending at Manchesters Minshull Street crown court, said: Hunting was his pastime and in that country it is less regulated.
> Jakes admitted possessing a firearm and having an offensive weapon.
> He got an eight-month suspended jail term and 180 hours of unpaid work.
> ...



I don't know, where I live I shoot critters with an air riffle in my front yard in town if they are somehow bothering my garden or my wife. Presumably there were signs not to hunt? That's where the focus should be although what hunter needs a silencer?

----------

BooBoo (11-12-2020)

----------


## Bastion

> I don't know, where I live I shoot critters with an air riffle in my front yard in town if they are somehow bothering my garden or my wife. Presumably there were signs not to hunt? That's where the focus should be although what hunter needs a silencer?


Suppressors are an over the counter item in the UK. And even Air Rifles can benefit from their use.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Was he a Proud Boy?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

When my wife was an apartment manager one of the residents was reported shooting birds with an air rifle.  I could not believe she went up to this 200 lb guy armed with an air gun and said "Give me that gun or I will have you arrested"  When he did (I was hiding behind her!!) she told him that if he wanted the gun back she was giving it to the resident police officer and he could retrieve it there!  I couldn't believe she was so calm about it.  I made a mental note to NEVER piss off my wife.

Actually "air guns" as opposed to BB guns can be quite lethal.  A 22 caliber air rifle has a muzzle velocity of about 900 ft per second with 130 ft pounds of force.  A 22 long rifle has a muzzle velocity of 1020, only 120 fps higher.  A velocity of 500 fps is enough to pass through a human body.

BIG difference between Ralphies Red Ryder BB rifle and a Gamo Whisper Fusion 22 Cal.

----------

BooBoo (11-12-2020)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I don't know, where I live I shoot critters with an air riffle in my front yard in town if they are somehow bothering my garden or my wife. Presumably there were signs not to hunt? That's where the focus should be although what hunter needs a silencer?



Silencers are an important feature to keep the shooter from having hearing loss from the report of the gun.  Unlike TV and movie portrayals silencers do not take the sound down to the level of a mild fart but reduce the pressure of the sound to less harmful levels.

----------

BooBoo (11-12-2020)

----------


## donttread

> Silencers are an important feature to keep the shooter from having hearing loss from the report of the gun.  Unlike TV and movie portrayals silencers do not take the sound down to the level of a mild fart but reduce the pressure of the sound to less harmful levels.



What? C'mon. A target shooter needs ear protection not a hunter as a hunter only fires a few times a day. Besides most airguns aren't all that loud.

----------


## BooBoo

> What? C'mon. A target shooter needs ear protection not a hunter as a hunter only fires a few times a day. Besides most airguns aren't all that loud.



BooBoo has a Co2 Pistol that has a Louder Report than a .22 Cal Rifle...!!!

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (11-12-2020)

----------


## donttread

> BooBoo has a Co2 Pistol that has a Louder Report than a .22 Cal Rifle...!!!



My spring "air riffle" is only loud when you fire it with no projectile in it. Either way I don't know any hunters who use supressors and my impression would be that some methods of silencing would not lend themselves to accuracy at a distance.

----------

BooBoo (11-12-2020)

----------


## Bastion

> My spring "air riffle" is only loud when you fire it with no projectile in it. Either way I don't know any hunters who use supressors and my impression would be that some methods of silencing would not lend themselves to accuracy at a distance.


Dry firing a "springer" air rifle will damage your piston seal and shorten the life span of your air rifle if done too often. Most commonly suppressors are utilized on PCP air rifles. They are less common (though not unheard of) on springers due to the fact that the mechanical action of the piston releasing cannot be muffled with a suppressor. That noise has to be mitigated by down tuning your rifle.

----------


## Neo

What he was sentenced for was shooting wildlife in a park, a designated safe haven for wildlife and humans, he knew it was illegal, he just did it because nobody said anything to him by the public until a park warden spotted him.

----------

Bastion (11-12-2020),BooBoo (11-12-2020),Old Ridge Runner (11-12-2020)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> I get a lot more shooting in than most folks just because I can do it daily. While ballistically Airguns in general dont compare with that of firearms; stance, breathing, and follow through are quite consistent. Shooting like anything else is a perishable skill. So rather than not shoot at all due to ammo shortage, or the inability to get to the range, or neighbors; a quality air rifle is an excellent way to stay in good form, despite the differences.
> As for hunting I typically eat what I kill. And keep in mind modern quality Airguns arent the Daisy Red Ryders of years past. I took a nuisance coyote at 35 yards with my Hatsan 135 .30 cal. Dropped in its tracks, and didnt even quiver. Point being a quality air rifle is more accurate, and powerful than many realize.
> 
> When it comes to the giraffe story, if its the same one Im thinking of; theres more to the story that the media didnt cover. That giraffe was earmarked for culling by the wildlife management. It was very aggressive, and the dominant male of the herd. It was old too. It was killing the younger males, for breeding rights with the females, thinning the gene pool through incest. Not a healthy thing for the overall herd. As such it was earmarked for culling, and the management areas sell hunting privileges to cull these animals to foreigners at a premium price, with the proceeds going to their wildlife preservation efforts. And the meat is given to local tribes. It was a win for every party involved except that old giraffe buck.


Another example maybe of if the "news" were doing their jobs the way they're supposed to maybe a fuller picture would emerge, I', somewhere in between on the issue because of issues like that, or even the feral hog problem thats gonna be an issue one day when they start killing people on picnics, it'll be hog season then.

----------

BooBoo (11-12-2020),Old Ridge Runner (11-12-2020)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> BooBoo has a Co2 Pistol that has a Louder Report than a .22 Cal Rifle...!!!


Note he said "most" airguns.  Most does not mean all and in the case of those that are louder then yes you do.

Hunters have been lobbying in the US for years to legalize silencers on their guns.

----------


## UKSmartypants

See the people come from 3rd world and soviet bloc countries, and behave like its 1850.

Back in England, wher im from, thers is a large Swan population. Swans are protected birds, and in fact all swans in UK are the property of the Queen. the only bird to have such status.  If any bird canclaim to be the Uk national Bird, its the Swan.

For a several years, ther was uproar because Poles, campign rough, were killing and eating swans.

This is not only an insult to us, its also tragic because swans mate for life, and if a swans mate dies, it doesnt find another mate.

Similarly, you need a licence to fish in the UK. every square inch of water  within the 12 mile limit of the land is owned by someone. And we had Poles  going down river banks with petrol generators and electrocuting fish en masse.

One of them came unstuck, a body was found floating in the River Witham near Boston, Lincolnshire a few years ago. It transpired he was electrofishing.  He climbed along an overhanging tree branch to drop the electrode in the river, and the branch broke, and he plummetted into the water still holding the live electrode....serves the bastard right....

----------

BooBoo (11-12-2020),Neo (11-12-2020)

----------


## Bastion

> My spring "air riffle" is only loud when you fire it with no projectile in it. Either way I don't know any hunters who use supressors and my impression would be that some methods of silencing would not lend themselves to accuracy at a distance.


Donny FL suppressors are top of the line, and have a proven track record of not detracting from accuracy. As for the "need"..? Thats for the individual to determine for themselves; but... If you are hunting multiple targets, such as rabbits, and squirrels. The report of a fair powered air rifle is more than enough to scare off the rest of them. It takes more than one to fill the pot. Additionally a suppressor allows the suburbanites, or those with neighbors near by to shoot, plink, and practice without disturbing their neighbors.

----------


## BooBoo

Also makes Blind Hunting easier...!!!

----------


## donttread

> Dry firing a "springer" air rifle will damage your piston seal and shorten the life span of your air rifle if done too often. Most commonly suppressors are utilized on PCP air rifles. They are less common (though not unheard of) on springers due to the fact that the mechanical action of the piston releasing cannot be muffled with a suppressor. That noise has to be mitigated by down tuning your rifle.


 Are you talking about those indoor parks where the boys shoot each other? Air soft ??


Thanks I only did it twice, before I got the right ammo.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> you think thats bad? do archery. try buying a bow for four thousand dollars. and that just a starter bow with very few bells or whistles. yes, bows have bells and whistles.


I've an old Bear compound. I want a good archery smith to inspect it's sound to fire before doing so. It was given to me.

----------


## Bastion

> Why would I use a supresser on an air riffle? Are you talking about those indoor parls where the boys shoot each other? 
> 
> 
> Thanks I only did it twice, before I got the right ammo.


No, not airsoft. Air rifles. Not sure how many have you shot? There are quite a few out there with varying degrees of power.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> I'm anti "urge to kill" "sport hunters", I understand the need for population control, pest control, even just target shooting etc and this is coming from someone who is a shooter.
> 
> I was on the Army shooting team and placed 3rd one day which awarded me an E.I.C. badge to replace my sharpshooter, I was recruited to be a sniper and all the rest, and so I'm not totally anti hunt or anti gun but I do always needle people finding out exactly where they're at in what they're doing with them, such as that woman that downed the giraffe with a big smile on her face a few years ago, she didnt eat that, she just "got her kill on", probably what this immigrant scumbag was doing, even though it could have been a backwards Kazakhstan Borat type who wanted to eat some Sparrow stew for all I know.


I am with you on that.  if you are going to eat it, OK but don't shoot it and stuff it.

----------

Frankenvoter (11-16-2020)

----------


## Bastion

As a caveat... I slaughter invasive species without hesitation. EUROPEAN STARLINGS? KILL ON SIGHT.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I am with you on that.  if you are going to eat it, OK but don't shoot it and stuff it.



Yes, ive always believed in the principle if you kill it, you eat it (does not included insects, amphibians or anything lower).

And does not include Potected or Endangered Species.

If you want the thrill of the hunt go down to the river bank and hunt rats.....

----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-13-2020)

----------

